# Take a guess



## molested_cow (Jan 19, 2010)

What plant is this?
This shouldn't be hard.



and.... no cheating!


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 20, 2010)

No one?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2010)

Isn't it corn?


----------



## keith foster (Jan 20, 2010)

Yep, that has to be sweet corn.


----------



## klotzishere20 (Jan 20, 2010)

keith foster said:


> Yep, that has to be sweet corn.


 Either sweet or field/feed... hard to tell the color from the light.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 20, 2010)

Sweet corn it is!


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 20, 2010)

Here's a little harder one:


----------



## keith foster (Jan 20, 2010)

Sorry, need at least a leaf shape or some structure in focus.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 20, 2010)

My guess on the second one is hops, but it's tricky to tell what the exact scale is....hops are grown on wires or poles....but so are string beans! But it looks like hops to me.


----------



## rallysman (Jan 20, 2010)

'maters?


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 20, 2010)

Clue: it's a fruit, but found in the veggie aisle.


----------



## flameshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Tomatoes?


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 22, 2010)

uh huh


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 22, 2010)

I doubt anyone will get this:

Alive





Dried





Clue: A seed that is common in daily diet.


----------



## rallysman (Jan 22, 2010)

Oats?


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope!


----------



## flameshots (Jan 24, 2010)

rice?
just guessing at this point.


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 24, 2010)

flameshots said:


> rice?
> just guessing at this point.



Nope.

Ok, I know this is hard because I have never seen it before even though it's very common in our diet(eastern and western).

This clue should give its identity away:
Ali Baba got rich by figuring this out.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 24, 2010)

molested_cow said:


> Ali Baba got rich by figuring this out.


 
Ali Baba, magic carpets, hmmmm.

I got it!

*Toe Jam*...lol


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 24, 2010)

Ali Baba flew away with the treasures on the magic carpet!

So yes, it's sesame seeds!

Basically, the sesame plants looks like your typical stalk with husks. They will bundled together and let dry standing up. As the pods dry, it split open on the top and you can just pour the seeds out on your hand... really cool.

All of these are on my grandparents' farm


----------



## molested_cow (Jan 24, 2010)

I want to run more quiz but I think the rest will either be too easy or too hard. So I am just going to post a few photos.

Peanuts!






Star fruit plantation.












All kinds of veggie












Asian Pumkin







Pineapples(neighboring farm)







Bug trapper






These guys eat the bugs that eat the tomatoes.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 24, 2010)

Neat series - Thanks!


----------

